# Ride Lasso - 2013/14



## Loves2splooge (Nov 22, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with these boots? I can't find a thread about them. I'm looking for a comfortable double boa boot, like a lot of people I've got high foot arches and regular get numb foot - but then heel lift if I loosen the boots. I've been looking for the K2 Maysis but everywhere I've checked in Calgary has sold out. 

Then someone recommended the Ride Lasso - but I can't find an impartial review anywhere online.

I'm 6' 1, 190lbs & ride a 160 Attack Banana with Large Mission Bindings. I suppose I mainly free ride places like Kicking Horse / Fernie but also like some flex for park days.

Appreciate any help.

:icon_scratch:


----------



## ICary (Aug 2, 2013)

I have a pair. I love them. Im not 100% sure if you said it or not, but the Ride Lasso is double boa but its not upper and lower zones. The boa in front controls the entire front boa while the boa on the outside has Ride's new "tongue tied" which is boa inside the bot which hugs your ankle and brings your foot back preventing heel lift.

They are not the softest boot on the market but they are not the stiffest either, a nice in the middle for me.


----------



## Dr. Freeman (Nov 14, 2013)

Ride Lasso Review, Price Comparison & Buyers Guide


----------

